# Eukanuba Vs. Pro Plan



## Dallas2256 (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm having a tough time deciding between the two brands. The only reason for this is due to reading mixed feelings about pro plan. I can get the two brands for about the same price. I'd rather spend more for a quality food just so my little man can be as healthy as possible. I also realize that I won't be able to tell which is better for him without trying them both. But which of the two would y'all try first? Both make a good large breed puppy food. Thanks for all the answers y'all!


----------



## MSDOGS1976 (Mar 7, 2009)

I doubt you will notice any difference in your dog using either brand. Both are good. I have fed both and currently buy PMI Exclusive. Can't tell any difference with any of them, but PMI I can get at a better price.


----------



## DannyJ (Aug 22, 2012)

I have fed both but currently feeding Pro Plan. My dogs coats looked best on Euk but kept them smelling fishy. I sacrifice the glossy coat to get rid of smell. Healthy and firm poop on both. Just my experience with the foods.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

All 3 of mine are on Euk but have never noticed a fishy smell. Angus does smell like a skunk but I don't think it's the food.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

No fishy smell here on Eukunuba and we feed about 1/3 less than what we fed when we were on Pro Plan Performance.


----------



## Dos Patos (Oct 15, 2012)

Not that I matter but feeding Pro Plan Performance for yrs and love it.Very firm poop and great coats.


----------



## Dos Patos (Oct 15, 2012)

Also enjoy the Pro Club rewards.


----------



## Jay-Bird (Jul 5, 2012)

I have fed both, no noticable difference in coat/skin or energy. I feed pro plan performance now.
I don't think you can go wrong with either.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Feed PPP to my 3yo. Great food and lovely coat.


----------



## Dooley (Feb 1, 2011)

I have been using Purina Pro Plan for over 25 years.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Have fed both, but my guys have had less gas and firmer stools on PPP.


----------



## codyspringer (Aug 9, 2009)

I keep around 15 dogs at a time. Was feeding Enhance pro athlete and am now on PPP, stools are great, energy levels and recovery are great, coats could be better.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Have been feeding PPP for many years. As others have stated - firm stools and great coats. 

If you are still undecided, Purina is also a large supporter of our dog games (not sure whether Euk does as well)


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

When faced with the same decision I went with Euk and have been VERY happy with it. My dogs dont smell fishy but sometimes when I hose kennels it smells a little fishy. I think the fish oil in the food is what keeps the skin and coat nice. I think if I were feeding Pro Plan and not getting nice coats I would suppliment the fish oil


----------



## Andy Buck (Feb 27, 2007)

I was feeding enhance pro loved it great food clean ears maintained weight tried ppp was very unhappy loose stools dirty ears coats looked terrible on all six of my dogs and shedding was unreal switched to eukanuba and was happy untill there recent price increase I am now looking at loyall pro seems to be a good food looking at whats in the food I have been hearing some good things about it i am going to try some and see.


----------



## Richard Meisemann (Dec 29, 2009)

I have to feed more on PP than when I was on Euk. However, I am not going to pay what EUK is asking to pay.


----------



## Kevinismybrother (Aug 3, 2009)

I have had individual dogs do well and not so well on both. Some dogs will tolerate/thrive on one more than the other I guess. I prefer PP if both "work" for my dogs.


----------



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

I believe they are both good; however, I prefer Euk. The dogs seem to be able to keep weight on better, and have a shinier coat. Purina does a much better job at supporting our sport. They also realize that if they can get a pro to feed Purina, then all of his or her clients will also be faithful customers. 

J.O.


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

I have dogs on both, one dog seems to have ear issues on the PPP so she is on EUK. I did have a half sister with the same issues and she had less ear issues on the EUK. A little food allergy I think either way both foods have been great, dogs are doing very well on the PPP my 9 year old is amazing! Recovery after a huge test was just such an eye opener for me.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

My favorite was Eagle Pack until they sold so I went to Euk and it has been very good.


----------

